# Lower back pains back......



## Mctommyd (11 Apr 2020)

Evening guys, 

Now I know back pain is something alot of people experience while cycling and there are many reasons why it happens. In my case its something that seems to have returned now I'm back on the bike after a good 4 months off over winter. When I started cycling last year I had the back pains and a friend recommended I work on having a higher cadence which worked a treat and the pains went. 

So now my cadence is still high and my bike fit has remained the same.Could it just be a case of getting some miles in and getting those muscles back up to strength? (it's always the central right lower back) Any other suggestions I could use to try and sort this out.?
Cheers for reading


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2020)

Tight hamstrings, weak glutes, tight hip flexors. Plus weak core.?Get stretching and strengthening


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2020)

Yoga, just finished a short session and feel loose all over.


----------

